# CPT code for a CT stealth sinus



## cjacobs (Mar 20, 2013)

How would you CPT code for a CT Stealth Sinus w/o contrast?  We normally would code this 76380 unless done with a CT head on the same day then we would change the CPT code to 70486 with a 52 modifier. Thanks for the help.


----------

